
How do you make a startup without faking it? - Naiiz
Connecting two parties (people + places) as a startup lacks both first as you just started. You want to show you exist but need to collect both so your website is not empty.<p>How do you convince people you&#x27;re real and not „fake“, „imposter“, „fraud“, or even a „lier“ so they don&#x27;t feel betrayed?
======
jakejake
You can create a placeholder site that explains your idea and see if you can
get people to sign up to be on your announcement and/or beta list.

That will also tell you if your idea is any good - if you can convince people
to sign up.

~~~
Naiiz
Thank you jakejake. I have the feeling that people more and more want an
already well executed MVP instead of a placeholder site explaining the idea
and ask them to sign up.

What about feedback like:

"I'm personally getting sick of websites that have a button that says it'll do
one thing, but instead I get redirected to give my information to someone I
don't know or trust. No thanks."

The person felt offended because of being asked to enter information,
information that was necessary to provide what the person was looking for,
hence he pressed the button in the first place.

So, the person doesn't trust or know the business or service but the service
needs that information to provide what the person is looking for.

A chicken-egg problem, it feels. Or a matter of communication it well?

~~~
jakejake
I think the only way really to make it work is by having a private "beta"
invites or the placeholder or something so that you can build some excitement
and get people signed up. Because if your app requires a lot of data (i.e.
people) before it becomes useful, then you can't really turn it on with like 5
users!

It is a very tough problem. I might look to other sites and try to see what
they have done. Ello for example is one recent site. Perhaps there is a way to
partner with an existing service. You will have to get creative to get past
the chicken/egg problem. I wish you success!

~~~
Naiiz
That's a good idea with the private beta. Yet, even with a small amount of
people we can do our service of connecting already - it's more manual work
though for now.

Yes, we're working on it to get creative with that challenge, like with all
the other challenges ;)

Thanks a lot for your words, jakejake. Very much appreciated! :)

